# stuff stockings



## lilatranslator

Je suis en train de traduire une histoire pour enfants intitulée " Merry Christmas Amelia Bedelia". Bien que le vocabulaire utilisé soit très simple, il y a par contre beaucoup de jeux de mots que je trouve très difficile à traduire. En voici un exemple:

Amelia Bedelia est le personnage principal dans cette histoire. C'est  la gouvernante de la maison de M. et Mme Rogers. C'est Noël et Mme Rogers a préparé une liste de tâches qu'Amelia doit accomplir.  

She looked at the list and read, "Stuff six stockings for the neighbors'children."
Amelia Bedelia shook her head. "Now that beats all,"she said.
"I've stuffed turkeys. But I've never stuffed stockings"

Le problème c'est que "Stuff" ici convient aussi bien à la dinde qu'aux bas de Noel! Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour "farcir". 
Voici ma traduction: 
Elle regarda la liste et lit:
"Garnir six bas pour les enfants des voisins"
Amelia Bedelia se gratta la tête. 
"Ça c'est la meilleure!,"dit-elle
"J'ai déjà garni des tartes. Mais je n'ai jamais garni des bas de Noël". 

Any other suggestion. I have to say that I'm not happy with mine. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Suehil

You can also fill stockings, can you 'remplir' turkeys?


----------



## lilatranslator

Suehil said:


> You can also fill stockings, can you 'remplir' turkeys?


Remplir une dinde??? Not sure about that!!!


----------



## Franglais1969

I am pretty sure one uses *farcir *to stuff poultry.


----------



## lilatranslator

Franglais1969 said:


> I am pretty sure one uses *farcir *to stuff poultry.


Oui on dit "farcir un poulet ou farcir une dinde" mais on ne dit pas "farcir un bas de Noël"


----------



## Franglais1969

lilatranslator said:


> Oui on dit "farcir un poulet ou farcir une dinde" mais on ne dit pas "farcir un bas de Noël"



Yes I know; I was answering Suehil's remplir.

What about *fourrer?*


----------



## Suehil

That is the whole point, as I understand the question.  How can we refer to poultry and Christmas stockings using the same word?


----------



## Lang-learner

Marrant ce petit texte avec son jeu de mots.

Est-ce que _fourrer la dinde_ et _fourrer les bas_ conviendrait ?

Autre chose : _Elle fixa la liste et se mit à lire_ serait plus fluide ?


----------



## lilatranslator

Franglais1969 said:


> Yes I know; I was answering Suehil's remplir.
> 
> What about *fourrer?*



J'ai pensé à ce terme moi aussi  seulement je ne pense pas que "fourrer un bas de Noël " se dit. A moins que je ne me trompe!


----------



## Lang-learner

Oui mais c'est un jeu de mots, alors il faut peut-être en faire aussi ?


----------



## lilatranslator

Lang-learner said:


> Marrant ce petit texte avec son jeu de mots.
> 
> Est-ce que _fourrer la dinde_ et _fourrer les bas_ conviendrait ?
> 
> Autre chose : _Elle fixa la liste et se mit à lire_ serait plus fluide ?


"fixer" me parait un peu trop for pour "to look at" non?
Pour "fourrer" j'ai répondu plus haut.


----------



## Franglais1969

Lang-learner said:


> Marrant ce petit texte avec son jeu de mots.
> 
> Est-ce que _fourrer la dinde_ et _fourrer les bas_ conviendrait ?
> 
> Autre chose : _Elle fixa la liste et se mit à lire_ serait plus fluide ?



Or could you get away with *rembourrer?
*
_Personally I like fourrer for both; maybe rembourrer?

To be honest, I am unsure if you will find an exact match.
_


----------



## lilatranslator

Lang-learner said:


> Oui mais c'est un jeu de mots, alors il faut peut-être en faire aussi ?


Je suis d'accord. La seule différence est que "Stuff" se dit dans les deux cas.  "Fourrer" non.


----------



## lilatranslator

Franglais1969 said:


> Or could you get away with *rembourrer?
> *
> _Personally I like fourrer for both; maybe rembourrer?
> 
> To be honest, I am unsure if you will find an exact match.
> _


"Rembourrer"une dinde?  Hmmm à moins qu'un natif n'affirme le contraire, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire "Rembourrer une dinde".
_Moi aussi j'opterai pour "fourrer" si aucune meilleure suggestion n'est faite.  
_


----------



## Lang-learner

Après tout Garnir utilisé à l'origine n'est pas si mal.

Ca me rappelle que Beethoven avait réécrit les dernières mesures de la fin sa 5è symphonie un très grand nombre de fois... pour choisir au final celles qui avaient été composées la première fois.


----------



## lilatranslator

Lang-learner said:


> Après tout Garnir utilisé à l'origine n'est pas si mal.
> 
> Ca me rappelle que Beethoven avait réécrit les dernières mesures de la fin sa 5è symphonie un très grand nombre de fois... pour choisir au final celles qui avaient été composées la première fois.


Ça m'arrive tout le temps. J'avoue que mon coeur chavire entre "fourrer/bas/dinde"  et "garnir/bas/tarte"


----------



## Lang-learner

Garnir/Bas/Tarte !  A voté !

Ca me semble plus sympa pour une histoire d'enfants.

Faites comme moi. Relisez vos textes 50 ou 100 fois avant de choisir, et cela avec du recul. Le choix se fait ensuite de lui-même. Et la lumière fut...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Mais il faut garder la dinde, puisque c'est Noël, non ? 
J'aurais dit « préparer ». C'est pas rigolo, mais je suis pas sûre que le jeu de mots anglais soit hilarant. Si ?


----------



## Fishingcap

En synonyme de "farcir" il y a également emplir/remplir ou bourrer, pas rigolos mais qui vont bien pour les deux. 
Mais pas rembourrer = capitonner ou un peu trop en chair


----------



## Lang-learner

Oui,,c'est vrai. Il faut garder l'esprit de Noël!

Demandons donc à Jean-François Ménard ce qu'il peut proposer !


----------



## Whilly

Je vote pour "garnir"...


----------



## lilatranslator

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Mais il faut garder la dinde, puisque c'est Noël, non ?
> J'aurais dit « préparer ». C'est pas rigolo, mais je suis pas sûre que le jeu de mots anglais soit hilarant. Si ?


Salut Karine, 
La dinde n'a pas été mentionnée mise à part dans la phrase que j'ai citée.


----------



## xtrasystole

Bonsoir à tous 

Je trouve aussi l'option _"garnir"_ plus élégante que l'option _"fourrer"_. 

À part ça, et dans le même esprit, l'équivalent français de _'Christmas stockings'_ est _'souliers de Noël'_. 
En France, le terme _'bas de Noël'_ n'évoque rien du tout. Alors que des locutions comme _'souliers de Noël' / 'mettre ses souliers devant la cheminée, etc'_ sont immédiatement évocatrices de Noël, des souvenirs d'enfance, des cadeaux, de la maison chaude et de la neige dehors, etc.


----------



## lilatranslator

Fishingcap said:


> En synonyme de "farcir" il y a également emplir/remplir ou bourrer, pas rigolos mais qui vont bien pour les deux.
> Mais pas rembourrer = capitonner ou un peu trop en chair


Remplir une dinde/ remplir un bas. La seule chose qui me gène c'est que si dans la liste il y avait "Remplir les bas de Noël", Amelia Bedelia n'aurait pas tout de suite pensé à "remplir une dinde".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

xtrasystole said:


> [...]
> En France, le terme _'bas de Noël'_ n'évoque rien du tout. Alors que des locutions comme _'souliers de Noël' / 'mettre ses souliers devant la cheminée, etc'_ sont immédiatement évocatrices de Noël, des souvenirs d'enfance, des cadeaux, de la maison chaude et de la neige dehors, etc.


 
Je me faisais la même réflexion. À la limite on parle de chaussettes, mais pas de bas. 



lilatranslator said:


> Salut Karine,
> La dinde n'a pas été mentionnée mise à part dans la phrase que j'ai citée.


Je ne te suis pas...


----------



## lilatranslator

xtrasystole said:


> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> Je trouve aussi l'option _"garnir"_ plus élégante que l'option _"fourrer"_.
> 
> À part ça, et dans le même esprit, l'équivalent français de _'Christmas stockings'_ est _'souliers de Noël'_.
> En France, le terme _'bas de Noël'_ n'évoque rien du tout. Alors que des locutions comme _'souliers de Noël' / 'mettre ses souliers devant la cheminée, etc'_ sont immédiatement évocatrices de Noël, des souvenirs d'enfance, des cadeaux, de la maison chaude et de la neige dehors, etc.


Salut Xtrasystole, 
Excellent ce que tu viens de préciser! Mais j'ai bien trouvé "bas de Noël" dans plusieurs pages Google. Peut -être que c'est utilisé au Canada seulement???


----------



## Franglais1969

lilatranslator said:


> Salut Xtrasystole,
> Excellent ce que tu viens de préciser! Mais j'ai bien trouvé "bas de Noël" dans plusieurs pages Google. Peut -être que c'est utilisé au Canada seulement???



I have heard my French Canadian friends use *bas*, but my mum always said *souliers*, so maybe it is a Canadian thing?


----------



## xtrasystole

lilatranslator said:


> j'ai bien trouvé "bas de Noël" dans plusieurs pages Google. Peut -être que c'est utilisé au Canada seulement???


Oui, c'est très possible. Il faudrait qu'un de nos amis canadiens nous le précise. Pour ce qui concerne le français de France, _'bas de Noël'_ ou _'chaussettes de Noël'_ n'ont pas la force d'évocation de _'souliers de Noêl'_.


----------



## lilatranslator

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> * Mais il faut garder la dinde, puisque c'est Noël, non ? *
> J'aurais dit « préparer ». C'est pas rigolo, mais je suis pas sûre que le jeu de mots anglais soit hilarant. Si ?


Je voulais dire que ce n'était pas nécessaire de garder la dinde car de toutes façons elle n'a été mentionnée qu'une seule fois bien que ce soit Noël.


----------



## Lang-learner

- A Merry Christmas ! God save You ! cried a cheerful Lilatranslator.
- Bah! said Lang-learner, "Humbug !"

I'm taking off...


----------



## xtrasystole

(Not a naughty boy, don't pay attention...)


----------



## lilatranslator

xtrasystole said:


> Oui, c'est très possible. Il faudrait qu'un de nos amis canadiens nous le précise. Pour ce qui concerne le français de France, _'bas de Noël'_ ou _'chaussettes de Noël'_ n'ont pas la force d'évocation de _'souliers de Noêl'_.


Tu as tout à fait raison Xtrasystole. C'est plutôt les souliers qu'on  utilise en France. D'ailleurs je me rappelle de la chanson" Petit papa Noël" dans laquelle "soulier" est mentionné
Merci d'avoir attiré mon attention sur ça.


----------



## Nicomon

lilatranslator said:


> Salut Xtrasystole,
> Excellent ce que tu viens de préciser! Mais j'ai bien trouvé "bas de Noël" dans plusieurs pages Google. Peut -être que c'est utilisé au Canada seulement???


 
Cette Québécoise précise... au Canada et comme le confirme le GDT, les _christmas stockings_ sont des _bas de Noël_. 


> Définition :Bas décoratif que l'on garnit parfois de petits cadeaux et de friandises pour les offrir à Noël.
> Note(s) :
> Autrefois les enfants suspendaient un de leurs bas de laine à la cheminée ou au pied de leur lit dans l'espoir que l'Enfant Jésus, Saint-Nicolas ou le père Noël y dépose des présents. En France, ce n'est pas un bas, ni une chaussette, mais plutôt un sabot ou un soulier que les enfants plaçaient près du lit ou de la cheminée.


 
Souliers de Noël n'évoque rien (à part peut-être des chaussures neuves, achetées pour l'occasion). Tout dépend donc à quels lecteurs le texte français s'adresse. 

Cela dit... je vote aussi pour _garnir_. Et je remplacerais peut-être tarte par sapin, pour garder l'esprit des fêtes.

_*J'ai déjà garni des sapins. Mais je n'ai jamais garni de bas de Noël. *_

PS : Si tu écris _Elle regarda la liste_ au passé simple, tu dois écrire _*et lut*_
Il y aurait aussi_ jeta un coup d'oeil sur la liste_


----------



## robzuck

doesn't *fourrer* have an obscene association that might not be suitable for children?


----------



## Nicomon

robzuck said:


> doesn't *fourrer* have an obscene association that might not be suitable for children?


 
Would you by any chance have heard that from a Quebecer, robzuck? 
_Fourrer_ does indeed have an obscene association in very familiar - make that vulgar - Quebec French, but I don't think it does in France. 





> [Québec][Très familier]Avoir des relations sexuelles avec qqn. Il l’a fourrée sur le divan.


----------



## lilatranslator

Nicomon said:


> Would you by any chance have heard that from a Quebecer, robzuck?
> _Fourrer_ does indeed have an obscene association in very familiar - make that vulgar - Quebec French, but I don't think it does in France.


Merci Nicomon pour toutes ces précisions  Merci surtout pour "lut". Je n'avais même pas remarqué que j'avais mis  "lit" au lieu de mettre   "lut". C'est pour ça qu'on a toujours besoin d'une autre personne pour relire. 
Je suis d'accord pour toutes tes propositions sauf celle de mettre " J'ai déjà garni des sapins" pour la simple raison que plus loin dans l'histoire on retrouve ça: "Amelia Bedelia made pans and pans of stuffing" que j'ai traduit par:"Amelia Bedelia prepara des tonnes de garniture" . 

Je suis d'accord aussi pour dire que "fourrer" a une connotation assez vulgaire même en français de France.


----------



## Lang-learner

Sorry to barge in uninvited over again :

"J'ai déjà garni des *bûches de Noël*. Mais je n'ai jamais garni des bas de Noël". 

To keep the Christmas spirit.


----------



## lilatranslator

Lang-learner said:


> Sorry to barge in uninvited over again :
> 
> "J'ai déjà garni des *bûches de Noël*. Mais je n'ai jamais garni des bas de Noël".
> 
> To keep the Christmas spirit.


Excellent!!!!
Merci Lang-learner


----------



## Lang-learner

Just to keep the Christmas spirit high in our hearts all year long.

J'espère que vous nous ferez lire le texte complet une fois qu'il sera au point !


----------



## Lang-learner

A propos :

"Ca, c'est la meilleure !"

Si vous adoptez "garnir" , je pourrais suggérer un autre mot que "meilleure" pour aller avec "garnir" :

"Ca, c'est le *bouquet* !"


----------



## Nicomon

Lang-learner said:


> Sorry to barge in uninvited over again :
> "J'ai déjà garni des *bûches de Noël*. Mais je n'ai jamais garni des  bas de Noël". To keep the Christmas spirit.


 
J'adore l'idée des bûches (j'aurais dû y penser, plutôt que le sapin). Et bouquet aussi.

Par contre - et ce serait peut-être l'objet d'un autre fil - un détail me chicote (chicote, c'est québécois). Le pluriel ne me choque pas, mais ne doit-on pas mettre l'article partitif "de" ici, comme je l'ai fait au #33? Selon cette règle de Grévisse? 


> *§331.* Devant un nom d'objet direct ou sujet «réel» *dans les phrases négatives*, on emploie le simple _de_ servant d'article partitif ou indéfini, si la négatoni est _absolue_, c'est-à-dire si le nom peut être précédé de “aucun” ou de “aucune quantité de”


----------



## Lang-learner

Effectivement , ça sonnerait même mieux à l'oreille car "..garni *des* bûches... garni *des* bas..."

Je l'aaaaaaiiime ce texte !!!!

(pour le _sapin_, je pensais plus à "décorer" en premier lieu)

Mais bon, Lilatranslator va encore le travailler au corps ce texte là, et nous pondre un truc magistral ! Elle n'en a plus vraiment le choix à présent !


----------



## lilatranslator

Nicomon said:


> J'adore l'idée des bûches (j'aurais dû y penser, plutôt que le sapin). Et bouquet aussi.
> 
> Par contre - et ce serait peut-être l'objet d'un autre fil - un détail me chicote (chicote, c'est québécois). Le pluriel ne me choque pas, mais ne doit-on pas mettre l'article partitif "de" ici, comme je l'ai fait au #33? Selon cette règle de Grévisse?


Donc ça sera "J'ai déjà garni des bûches de Noël mais je n'ai jamais garni de bas/ de chaussettes de Noël. "
Merci Nicomon


----------



## lilatranslator

Lang-learner said:


> A propos :
> 
> "Ca, c'est la meilleure !"
> 
> Si vous adoptez "garnir" , je pourrais suggérer un autre mot que "meilleure" pour aller avec "garnir" :
> 
> "Ca, c'est le *bouquet* !"


Je suis d'accord, seulement "C'est le bouquet!", il me semble, signifie "C'est le comble!" et ça a une connotation négative. Ce qui n'est pas le cas dans l'histoire. "That beats all" dans cette histoire exprime l'étonnement.


----------



## lilatranslator

Lang-learner said:


> Effectivement , ça sonnerait même mieux à l'oreille car "..garni *des* bûches... garni *des* bas..."
> 
> Je l'aaaaaaiiime ce texte !!!!
> 
> (pour le _sapin_, je pensais plus à "décorer" en premier lieu)
> 
> Mais bon, Lilatranslator va encore le travailler au corps ce texte là, et nous pondre un truc magistral ! Elle n'en a plus vraiment le choix à présent !


Je ne sais pas si on peut *pondre* un truc *magistra*l, toujours est-il que pour le moment je suis surtout en train de me demander si on peut mettre "garnir des chaussures"


----------



## Lang-learner

lilatranslator said:


> *pondre* un truc *magistra*l


 
Your new challenge, dearest !



> toujours est-il que pour le moment je suis surtout en train de me demander si on peut mettre "garnir des chaussures"


 
Si, cela se dit mais le terme reste très inélégant à mes yeux.


----------



## Nicomon

Lang-learner said:


> (pour le _sapin_, je pensais plus à "décorer" en premier lieu)


 
Moi aussi, bien sûr. Sauf que _décorer des bas_... ça n'allait pas. 
Je pensais à ce 2e sens de garnir





> Munir d’éléments accessoires ou d’ornements, décorer.


 Mais bon, les bûches, c'est mieux.


----------



## Padraig

robzuck said:


> doesn't *fourrer* have an obscene association that might not be suitable for children?



So does _stuff_!


----------

